# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  How to increase side chest dramatically?

## dude444

How to increase side chest dramatically?

I am working out for the last 8 months & really nothing major has improved.
Only my arms have become couple of centimeters thick.
I want to increase my chest, specifically, both sides???
I have used the machines in the most of the gym's to the full/max weight lifting capability.
But now I am just repeating or looping the workout, & don't feel anything is happening in my workouts.
How can I increase my side chest dramatically, what exercises do I need to do ?
Any help appreciated?

----------


## GS4

Im a big fan of the incline bench press, flat and pec fly, will give you a all around nice chest workout, 12-15 sets in all.

----------


## powerliftmike

Higher rep sets can help hypertrophy. dips, inclines, dumbbell presses, 20 rep bench sets (these are very hard, esp if not used to them), tried those?

----------


## Mr.Rose

Just a note to OP. You do realize there is no such thing as 'side' chest, nor even 'upper' chest in the conventional area many people think, as the clavicular head is actually much higher then you may think. Your pectoral muscle is one muscle group and as such will be targeted during contraction as a whole. You can however slightly target your clavicular head more by alternating the angle of your clavicle and humerus bones, i.e, incline bench etc.

If your are looking for size, then follow what powerliftmike has suggestion and learn towards hypertrophy. Also check your diet and rest phases.

----------


## Nooomoto

Well...all that's mentioned above. I would like to add that you shouldn't bother with machines, unless it's an exercise that absolutely cannot be done without the aid of a machine.

----------


## dude444

Thanks for reply to my post.
The thing is, I am on the verge of using the machine to the fullest weight lifting & no more weights can be added!!! I don't know what else to try, except the pointers powerliftmike has specified. I am just going in loops, but very little gain is noticable. 
I don't know what these terms mean?
hypertrophy. dips - please eleaborate?
inclines - ok 
dumbbell presses - ok
20 rep bench sets - please eleaborate?
Thanks for the advice.

----------


## Nooomoto

> Thanks for reply to my post.
> The thing is, I am on the verge of using the machine to the fullest weight lifting & no more weights can be added!!! I don't know what else to try, except the pointers powerliftmike has specified. I am just going in loops, but very little gain is noticable. 
> I don't know what these terms mean?
> hypertrophy. dips - please eleaborate?
> inclines - ok 
> dumbbell presses - ok
> 20 rep bench sets - please eleaborate?
> Thanks for the advice.


Stop using machines.

----------


## jordann

> Stop using machines.


I'd like to know why you're so anti-machine? You can get a much better contraction with a machine without having to worry about stabilizing weights. You can add negatives, rest pause, half reps, all without having to worry about the danger of heavy weights, while being able to fully concentrate on that one muscle group.

I wouldn't say "stop using machines" but rather switch up exercises for best development. Anyone who cuts machines out of their routine are truly missing out on some serious micro trauma.

----------


## 6ft5

Look up compound exercises, then beginers workout. If not a beginner, the what are your stats? I mite have missed that.? Peeps need more info to better help you. This site has some if not most of the best information in the world, from text to applied.

----------


## Nooomoto

> I'd like to know why you're so anti-machine? You can get a much better contraction with a machine without having to worry about stabilizing weights. You can add negatives, rest pause, half reps, all without having to worry about the danger of heavy weights, while being able to fully concentrate on that one muscle group.
> 
> I wouldn't say "stop using machines" but rather switch up exercises for best development. Anyone who cuts machines out of their routine are truly missing out on some serious micro trauma.


The danger of heavy weights? This is the powerlifting section. The entire point of the genre is heavy weights. I understand the purpose of machines for some people, but as far as powerlifting is concerned, unless the exercise CANNOT BE DONE without a machine, you'd be better off using free weights.

I've watched plenty of BB videos...I never saw Arnold or Ronnie hitting up the machines (aside from Ronnie's 2300 lb leg press.) Are you gonna tell them they are missing out? I doubt it.

Furthermore, machines do not allow for each person's individual natural range of motion. You are forced to conform to the way the machine is designed. This can result in injuries and muscle imbalances. In order to effectively train the body for function you need to work with your natural range of motion, and not the range of motion dictated to you by a machine.

Machines also recruit less energy for the exercise. Most weight machines have you sitting or laying down for the exercise. For the same given amount of time vs free weights, you have trained less muscles resulting in less fat burning effect and lean muscle development.

Think about it. Try loading up 4-5 plates on the chest machine...I can do it...I'm sure you could probably if you tried hard enough. Then go over to the flat bench, and put 4-5 plates on the bar and see how that works out. You're faking the funk.

The only time I've really used machines were when I was learning to work out, about 10 years ago..and rehabbing injuries. I also occasionally use them to rest my water bottle on.

----------


## songdog

very true.well spoken :7up:

----------


## 6ft5

Nice! Noomoto good words man. Iv got a buddy that's been training for 8mo. Free weights only. He has put on an ass load of body weight muscle only prob 25-30 lbs all natty lean muscle. His arms have grown 3 inches each. This guy is 1000% dedicated to changing his lifestyle forever.

----------


## Nooomoto

Free weights are the way to go man...no pulleys, cranks, levers, fulcrums, cables...just you and the iron.

----------


## 1Viking

when doing high rep squat sets(20-30) i found doing them in a Smithe rack was best. as when getting close to failure in a power rack your form 'can' begin to wain, where as in the SR you must hold form. the bar cant move horizontaly. more of a BB training aid, not powerlifing but a machine just the same

----------


## shortybrolick

I've always used Heavy compound movements to overload [Flat,Incline Barbell benchpress, Weighted dips] , and stretching movements: flat, incline flyes and pull overs -- always making sure to get that full stretch.. Thats what works for ME...

----------


## dec11

when i plifted i too found chest extremely difficult to improve, try switching things up, i always found dbell presses brought me out of a rut as opposed to barbell, were i just seemed to go nowhere, bench always let my totals down a bag full and can be quite a common prob amoungst lifters

----------


## The Gladiator 911

^ 8-) Press ups is the key, hard work but it does the job, 3 x 50 reps

----------


## BgMc31

Why is this in the powerlifting section?

Great words Noomoto!

The fact that someone would post a suggestion to squat on the smith machine in the powerlifting section is sacrilege!!! LOL!!

----------


## serratus

flies with dumbbels cables and pec deck can develop the lateral side of the chest guarantee , need knowledge before giving advices

----------


## serratus

> Higher rep sets can help hypertrophy. dips, inclines, dumbbell presses, 20 rep bench sets (these are very hard, esp if not used to them), tried those?


i disagree low reps hypertrophy, 20 reps endurance, dips inclines and incline presses pectoralis minor

----------


## BgMc31

Why is this in the powerlifting section again?

----------


## serratus

> i disagree low reps hypertrophy, 20 reps endurance, dips inclines and incline presses pectoralis minor


My mistake declines presses and dips pectoralis minor , inclines 
clavicilar fibers

----------


## graeme87

powerlifting (strength) 1-3 reps maybe up to 5 reps 
Bodybuilding (size) 6-12 reps 
Endurance 20+ reps 

Although working out in any rep range will produce some size and strength those are the best rep ranges for the individual goals. 

I agree that you should stop using machine.

Keep it simple 

4-5 sets of flat bench, 2-3 sets of incline bench all in the 6-12 rep range. 
You can try using supersets, drop sets and negatives etc to add a little more intensity. 

PS. this is the powerlifting forum, it's about getting stronger not bigger.

----------

